# What type of Rhoms are these???



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 2 Rhoms and I am trying to figure out what type of Rhoms they are. This is the FIRST RHOM...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kinda looks like a spilo cf to me .....im probably wrong though


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is the SECOND RHOM...sorry for the crazy big pics...hehe


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Kinda looks like a spilo cf to me .....im probably wrong though


 looks like a spilo cf to me aswell, but then again Im probably worng aswell


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wow the second one looks more like a rhom but i still think both of them are spilo cf's
although look at the jaw structure of the second one ...it looks like a rhoms structure


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

You guys are starting to scare me with all this spilo cf talk...I was told that they were rhoms.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I think they look like spilo cf's also. Although that second one is shaped more like a rhom.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm gonna have to agree with everyone else. Spilo Cf


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

what exactly is a spilo cf???


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Ugenstugen said:


> You guys are starting to scare me with all this spilo cf talk...I was told that they were rhoms.


 same sh*t happened to me. Went to lfs, bought a "black piranha". Turns out it's a spilo. Looks just like yours...


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I was thinking that the first one was a guyana rhom...and the second one was a diamond back rhom....now im pissed!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

how big are they?


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Each one is about 4.5 inches...and they both are starting to get red in their eyes.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> Ugenstugen said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are starting to scare me with all this spilo cf talk...I was told that they were rhoms.
> ...


 i second that same sh*t happened to me about 2 years ago







fish stores


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

man they are beautiful..don't about what they are as long as they are piranhas


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I have these two fish in a 72gal tank with a divider because I was told that they were rhoms...Since everyone seems to think that the are spilo cf's...can I remove the divider...they both have there own hiding caves...I would really like to get rid of the divider because it looks pretty tacky...Let me know what you think...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its a bad idea to keep Spilo's together...One will eventually die. Spilo's can be EXTREMELY aggressive. Another thing is that the tank you have is almost double the size of what is needed for one spilo, but that only makes the fish happier ya know. I kept a spilo in a 65 gal for over five years and he loved the space to swim.
Try to take sharper pics for Fank, I'm not positive that they are even spilos from the look of the jaw from the 2nd pic...But then again, I'm no pro.
what ever they turn out to be, its not a good idea to keep serra's in pairs. Don't know what your opinion is but I despise the look of a divider in my tank. I'd rather just have one soletary fish with plenty of space to dart around in.


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I hate the way my divider looks in my tank. I originally had only one of them but he never came out and the tank looked bare. So I decided to purchase another and place the divider in hoping that it would increase both of their activity levels. I think I'm just going to sell both of them and purchase one large rhom for my tank...


----------

